# Find old insurance company???



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Just been told that a friend has been given a car that belonged to her recently passed on grandad.

Having applied for the change of ownership with the DVLA it turns out that his car was previously written off (in 2010), bought back and repaired. This has caused a problem with the transfer, apparently the car shouldn't have been sold/given to someone else 

They now want to know who said it was a write off but no one at the moment knows which insurance company was involved, any easy way to find out???


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

This possibly might help or something else via their database

http://www.mib.org.uk/Downloadable+Documents/en/Forms/DSAR+Form+for+Deceased+Relative.htm


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks, I'll pass that on


----------

